# RCI #  for Aulani?



## bhrungo (Jul 16, 2011)

Is there an RCI  number for the new Aulani resort? 

I don't mean phone number, I mean the resort ID number.  Thanks!


----------



## bnoble (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think there is one yet.  I assume it will be DV11.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 3, 2011)

Just noticed that it's there now.  DV11 is correct.

And my predicition...  DV12 will be Disney's Villas at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 3, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Just noticed that it's there now.  DV11 is correct.
> 
> And my predicition...  DV12 will be Disney's Villas at the Grand Floridian.



ding ding ding ding! 

Now for $1000, what will be DV13?


----------



## siesta (Sep 3, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> ding ding ding ding!
> 
> Now for $1000, what will be DV13?


 nothing, they'll skip it and name it dv14


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 3, 2011)

siesta said:


> nothing, they'll skip it and name it dv14



LOL....:rofl:


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 3, 2011)

My hope would be something at the Polynesian, but I think the odds of that would be pretty small.  I would suspect another non-Orlando venture after VGF.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 4, 2011)

DV14: Maybe VDH (Villas at The Disneyland Hotel)?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 4, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> My hope would be something at the Polynesian, but I think the odds of that would be pretty small.  I would suspect another non-Orlando venture after VGF.



I think another "outside the berm" resort is dependent on how Aulani performs. 

Have already gotten a Disney Visa discount flyer for Aulani.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 4, 2011)

I just realized that I *already* had a DV11 (Aulani) Ongoing Search started.  I had guessed at the resort ID and included it in an ongoing search months ago.


----------



## Pro (Sep 4, 2011)

I would suspect National Harbor in Maryland as the next off-site DVC.

Joe


----------

